# How long does it take for open wet food to spoil?



## PyroQueen (Oct 11, 2009)

As in, how long am I able to leave out wet food in my cat's bowl before it turns bad? Also, what are the signs that my cat has eaten spoiled food? Thanks.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

There's a few different thoughts on how long you can leave wet food out, but I've left it out for a few hours without a problem as long as I've added enough water to keep it from getting crusty. Once it's crusty they won't touch it, but can you blame them? And signs they've eaten spoiled food? Pretty obvious - they'll throw it back up for ya. The last time I left wet food out before going to bed Fergie decided to eat it about six hours later at four in the morning. She came and jumped on the bed meowing, and I swear it was "Mommy, I don't feel so go-BARF!"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I put wet out before I go to work, and it's gone when I get home. How long it sits out before it's finished, I don't know. It takes a few hours on the weekends. Cats have pretty strong stomachs.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I do the same thing -- put out the wet food in the morning, and it's gone when I come home. Experience on the weekends would say it may be well into the afternoon before he finishes it. And although that sounds unappetizing, there's no evidence at all that it's hurting him.

I had this very question for a woman here at work who used to be a vet tech. She looked at me sarcastically and said, "These are animals that lick their own butts." 'Nuff said.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh, Holly! I had put that on my response, then took it off. :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm glad at least _one_ of us has some class.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I leave it out from 8 PM to 6 AM and then from 6 AM to 8 PM. Sometimes Neko does wait until it's crusty, hasn't thrown up yet so that's good. He generally leaves the breakfast for later because he eats a bit then falls asleep and sleeps until I get home around 3. That's when he'll usually finish up.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Ahh, so it's just lucky me who got the kitty that ate the crusty wet food, felt yucky, decided to come tell me about it, and then threw up on my feet! Nothing says love like a little regurgitated chicken, right? :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unless it's on your pillow! :? 

Then it must be true love!


----------

